# Pearson 15 % military discount



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

here you go go to the page print it out and take it to your dealer
http://www.benpearson.com/military.html


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats great for all the guys and girls that have done such a great job for our country!:darkbeer:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thats great Richard hooked me up with a great price on one of his Newberry bows when I got back from Iraq in 2006.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

gun278 said:


> Thats great Richard hooked me up with a great price on one of his Newberry bows when I got back from Iraq in 2006.


Hey nice to hear from you hope all is well


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Every things going great I'm retired out of the Army now. Thanks for droping a line.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> here you go go to the page print it out and take it to your dealer
> http://www.benpearson.com/military.html


Way to step up Pearson.


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

Keep up the good work PEARSON 
I am very happy with my BOW! Z-34 all the way:wink:


----------



## KEKUNA (Mar 19, 2007)

Has anyone used the discount? And what did you buy.:darkbeer:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Way to go Pearson giveing our men and women a break. Hope you have started something for all to match.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Way to go Pearson giveing our men and women a break for giving us freeedom. Hope you have started something for all to match.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats a way to step up...I bet mathews,bowtech,and hoyt will start doing it now.

Pearson Z-32 all the way


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

MOHAChase said:


> Thats a way to step up...I bet mathews,bowtech,and hoyt will start doing it now.
> 
> Pearson Z-32 all the way


THANKS for the Info Richard, I look forward to seeing some "Newberry" in the new Peason lineup. :tongue:
Bowtech does do this and has been doing it from day one. :darkbeer:


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Pearson Z34 here...God Bless all who serve.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Fine group of people at Pearson.Great product and Glad to see the support for our soldiers


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

:bump:

A bump for Pearson and our Vets.

A 'Veteran' -- whether active duty, discharged, retired, or reserve --is someone who, at one point in his or her life, wrote a blank check made payable to 'The United States of America,' for an amount of 'up to, and including his or her life.' 

Thanks for you service. I enjoy my freedom.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------

